# 93 grand cherokee (fuel rollover switch)



## jeepinboy70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I can't seem to locate the fuel shut off switch (incase of a rollover). It won't start, I have no voltage to the fuel pump, and there's no spark? Does anyone know where that switch is???


----------



## newnewbie (Apr 7, 2007)

hello jeepinboy, 
since all my jeeps are carburatted i can't answer your question. However,the professional service manuals at you local librarys referance section may tell you where to look. some other options are haynes manual from auto parts store ($15-$20) talk to dealership mechanic, talk to several wrecking yard mechanics and maybe surf some jeep websights, good luck NN
(jeep, goes from hobby to obsession in 3.2 seconds)


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

Two things to look for first. First is the security system activated? Second, hows the fuel pump relay? Located under the hood in a panel box. Jeeps are a mess when it comes to these things. Very doubtful it could be a rollover switch, believe me.


----------



## jeepinboy70 (Jan 6, 2008)

RIGHTE0US said:


> Two things to look for first. First is the security system activated? Second, hows the fuel pump relay? Located under the hood in a panel box. Jeeps are a mess when it comes to these things. Very doubtful it could be a rollover switch, believe me.


 Well, I don't have spark, and fuel. In the manual it shows that both wire thru the "auto shut off" relay. I can jump over the relay with a piece of wire, and the fuel pump works no problom. And I also replaced the relay with another. So, I figured it was the "switch". But I can't seem to locate it??? Even went to the dealer to see if they can show me where it is. They have nothing on records? HELP ME!!! lol.


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

Your security system has been triggered. first close all doors and lock the jeep. Then open each lock with the key. Be sure hood is closed tight. after unlocking all the doors (drivers first) then get into the truck, insert the key, turn it over. If that doesnt start it then look in the drivers door jamb where the hinges are for a rubber boot connecting the door to the inner panel. Move it around a bit as most likely you have a broken wire in there. This is the "MOST" common problem with these things. I happen to own a 2002 that I bought for $50.00 as junk just because of this. I own a repair shop and fix these things all the time. I'm about sure you find your problem in that boot. For future reference, do not jump wires around or you will be taking it to the dealer to have the entire system reset. Again, good luck


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh and in answer to your question as to where the switch is...This relay is located in the PDC but can be wired individually if you do not have the PDC "Power Distribution Center".


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

jeepinboy70 said:


> Well, I don't have spark, and fuel. In the manual it shows that both wire thru the "auto shut off" relay. I can jump over the relay with a piece of wire, and the fuel pump works no problom. And I also replaced the relay with another. So, I figured it was the "switch". But I can't seem to locate it??? Even went to the dealer to see if they can show me where it is. They have nothing on records? HELP ME!!! lol.




Look for corrosion, and any broken wires under that black box also. Good hiding spot for corrosion


----------



## jeepinboy70 (Jan 6, 2008)

RIGHTE0US said:


> Your security system has been triggered. first close all doors and lock the jeep. Then open each lock with the key. Be sure hood is closed tight. after unlocking all the doors (drivers first) then get into the truck, insert the key, turn it over. If that doesnt start it then look in the drivers door jamb where the hinges are for a rubber boot connecting the door to the inner panel. Move it around a bit as most likely you have a broken wire in there. This is the "MOST" common problem with these things. I happen to own a 2002 that I bought for $50.00 as junk just because of this. I own a repair shop and fix these things all the time. I'm about sure you find your problem in that boot. For future reference, do not jump wires around or you will be taking it to the dealer to have the entire system reset. Again, good luck



You gotta be ****ten me!! lol...do I have to have my tounge out to the right when I do this? Now, you did see that this is a 93 right? do they even have security systems on that early of a model??? I really appreciate the help though...thanks.


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

Actually, yes they do. That was a very good selling point for Jeep when the SUV craze and auto theft began... and further more, only THAT make of Jeep had it installed. *Grand Cherokee* indeed


----------



## jeepinboy70 (Jan 6, 2008)

RIGHTE0US said:


> Actually, yes they do. That was a very good selling point for Jeep when the SUV craze and auto theft began... and further more, only THAT make of Jeep had it installed. *Grand Cherokee* indeed


Well, I checked into it. And sure enough. The wires in the door jam were already tampered with. And they were dry rotted, there were 4 wires that used to be stripped and twisted together that were apart. I repaired all the wires. Made sure the hood was shut. And I then did the routine. Locked all the doors, and unlocked all of them starting with the drivers door, ending with the rear hatch. But, it didn't work for me? Not sure what to do now? Hoping you had some more suggestions..lol. I'll need to send you a gift certifercate after this is all said and done. ray:


----------



## DRuta (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok Try this As I've done the alarm reset (key in rear door turn back and forth) you need not do it to all the doors. Still not starting right then try pouring a little and I mean a little gas into the carb direct Push the butterfly open to allow it to flow in ( I used starting fluid) then turn the key. If it starts and runs a bit (until the fuel you poured in run out) then its a fuel issue check the filter first then the relay if all are good then its the pump.


----------

